# Seeking Protective Seat Covers Nissan Xtrail



## tamba1 (May 30, 2008)

Hi I am hoping you can help me, we have just bought a New Nissan Xtrail about 10 days ago. Unfortunately I had no idea it would be this difficult to track down some protective seat covers for this vehicle. 

We are looking for a rear seat cover to protect our leather seats from our dog.. It needs to cater for a split rear seat and also cover the headrests ( which seems to be almost impossible to find ).. 

We are looking for material tough enough to prevent dogs claws penetrating it and scratching the seats underneath, but not so rough that the underside of the cover itself scratches/scuffs the leather. It also must be waterproof and easy to clean.. 

I have looked at tailored solutions here in the UK and all of them have only included semi fit for the Xtrail so far..

So Far Town & Country have seemed the best but they sadly do not cover the headrests 

Does anyone know of any good manufacturers who provide what we are seeking..or maybe even suggest reliable tailored fit companies

I look forward to your replies

Many Thanks 
tamba1


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried: 

Huge Selection of 4x4, Van and Pickup Accessories, Wheels & Tyres - Formula4 or Car parts, car accessories, leisure products from A1 motor stores, over 260 stores throughout the UK


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Also

4x4 Accessories from the UKs leading 4x4 Accessories Supplier - AutoStyling UK


----------

